# Watching Sports



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

So a few years ago we cancelled cable.
Now our son loves sports, like really loves sports.

He wants to watch hockey, football, baseball. Any sport he wants to see it.

For now we're just throwing up youtube clips and letting him watch that, but we want to actually get current games.

What is the cheapest way to get current pro sports on our TV?
Is there an online streaming option, or do we have to get cable/satellite/Fibe TV?


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

MrMatt said:


> So a few years ago we cancelled cable.
> Now our son loves sports, like really loves sports.
> 
> He wants to watch hockey, football, baseball. Any sport he wants to see it.
> ...


How do you feel about pirate streaming sites ? Lots of them out there.

We watched most of the last Rugby World Cup and Euro 2016 live in our office via streaming sites.


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

Ya, if you're talking legal means, pretty much every major sports league has an online streaming service. Depending where you live and what teams he likes, you should still pick up some games on regular TV. 
Every Saturday, Hockey Night in Canada shows a game on CBC and I believe that other games are streamed for free either on Rogers or CBC's website. 

I have NHL Game Center Live which shows basically every game, both regular season and playoffs. The only exception would be the games of the team that your local cable provider has rights to. For example, I think most regional Leaf games would be blacked out for me. I split the cost with my cousin so it doesn't end up being too bad for what you get. Could be even cheaper if we brought more people in, I think you can watch on up to 4 or 5 devices.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

It depends on if you want to get some things or everything. There are definitely some things you can always stream for free from various sources. But if you want access to all of any sport you usually have to pay or pirate. 

But even with the pay stuff it can get tricky because of local blackouts. Those cable companies have a pretty good monopoly going hence why they can charge those ridiculous fees that pushed you away in the first place.

Kodi you can find everything but quality can be quite suspect from my attempts to find games that aren't televised here that I want to watch. I know there are some services on Kodi where you pay a little bit of money and it's supposedly better quality... but it is still pirated streams though.


----------

